# late splits



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

Is it too late to do A Split?


----------



## snarky (Oct 6, 2006)

*Late splits*

I hope not, I just did one yesterday


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I've done them 10 months of the year here in Tucson, Arizona, USA. So, there is probably a factor of location and/or climate that comes into play. Perhaps over there in Southern Florida and Hawaii, it can be done at any time of year.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Here the "dead line" is August 1st. I have bent the rules a bit because mine will not be wintering the whole winter here. My last splits were Aug 7th.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Sundance said:


> Here the "dead line" is August 1st. I have bent the rules a bit because mine will not be wintering the whole winter here. My last splits were Aug 7th.


Sundance, that's if you left them to their own demise thought, right? I mean if you feed them and such you'd still be able to split for awhile, no?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Here I feed for sure....... This year there is a secondary alfalfa bloom due to loads of rain this season so they are hauling in nectar. But you can't count on it. If you're going to overwinter I stop with splitting Aug 1st and just balance out the colonies.

In this part of North Dakota when the flow is on it is crazy, but is shuts off too soon for my comfort.

Even with the splitting once many of the colonies are still stacking up a hundred pounds. Many aren't.......


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

Sundance, after your last splits around Aug.7th, is that when you start feeding...? When do you usually stop feeding..?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Boy it really depends Kevin. As I said now we have a nice second bloom of alfalfa to help but they are not getting enough. I am feeding back sugared honey in the comb now and they are nailing it as well. I still have supers on due to the late bloom in the outyard. Splits are feeding on honey.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

When I start full bore feeding I don't really stop until freeze up. Of course it depends on the bee species as well. I have 35 colonies Italians and they will eat a load. I have 25 strong splits that are queened with Russian's. And I have 3 survivor colonies that originated as NWC's.

What do you have for bees Kevin?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wouldn't say I wouldn't DO a split now, but I wouldn't have high expectations of it being built up enough to overwinter.


----------

